# fiberglass trunks



## jarrods Customs (Jul 30, 2008)

here are some trunks i did and also a dash and console. I own a shop in indiana and i do full custom interiors/fiberglass let me know what you think.


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm diggin the dash setup. That's badass


----------



## str8whips (Aug 22, 2007)

emmm it's ok not enough att. to detail tho .


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YOU GOT WORK, CONTACT ME


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

great work, do you have any pics of some custom center consoles?


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

vinyl around the amp rack could use some heat and staples to tighten it up but it is hard to wrap 3/4" even with the roundover.the glass work is nice.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

here's some of my buddies setups


----------

